# Miss My's Shrimp Tank Journal: Mr. Aqua 17 Gallon Rimless *LAST UPDATED JUNE 15th*



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*FTS as of June 15th*

Please feel free to comment, make suggestions, or ask questions 

FTS as of Mar. 20th
FTS as of Apr. 1st
FTS as of Apr. 15th
FTS as of May 15th

*Hardscape:*
*Tank: * Mr. Aqua 17.4 Gallon Long Rimless (24"x12"x14.4")
*Substrate:* 10 liters of Akadama Double Redline Brand (3" in the back & 1" in the front)
*Light:* FishNeedIt 24" (1-10,000K)
*Filtration:* Eheim Ecco Pro 2232 Canister Filter w/ Premium Carbon-Ammonia Neutralizing Blend & BioMedia.
*Fertilizers:* SeaChem Comprehensive - Dose 1ml once per week (Started May 1)
*Misc:* LED Background Strip, ADA Mat, Acrylic Lily Pipe Set, Manzanita Driftwood, Wal-Mart thermometer & PetSmart Glass cleaner & BorenoWild Mineral Rock, Ebiken Shou & Azoo BioBalls.

*Flora:*
Weeping Moss (Vesicularia ferriei)
Taiwan Moss (Taxiphyllum alternans)
Mini Pellia/Coral Moss (Riccardia chamedryfolia)
Süßwassertang (Monosolenium tenerum)
Anubias Nana 'Petite' (Anubias nana var. 'Petite')
[STRIKE]Java Fern (Microsorum pteropus)[/STRIKE]
Needle Leaf Java Fern (Microsorum pteropus 'needle leaf')
Blyxa Japonica (Blyxa japonica)
[STRIKE]Rotala Verticillaris (Pogostemon erectus)[/STRIKE]
Hygrophila Pinnatifida (Hygrophila pinnatifida)
Amazon Frogbit - Limnobium laevigatum

*Fauna:*
3 [STRIKE]5[/STRIKE] Otocinclus (Otocinclus macrospilus)
5 Horned Nerites (Clithon corona)
25+2 Blue Rili Shrimps (Neocaridina Blue) - Arrived April 27th! 
15+3 PRL CRS (Caridina cf. cantonensis) - Arrived May 7th! 

*Special Thanks To*: Adkins.its, Forumsnow, fishykid1 & somewhatshocked for your generous RAOK's for this tank! (click on their names to see what I got from them) :bounce:

*Some very useful threads that got me to where I am today I would love to share:*
Am I Ready For Crystal Red Shrimps?
Best substrate to grow HC, UG & Belem emersed?
"New Tank Algae Syndrome" and how to prevent it?
API Test Kits for Successful CRS and Bee Shrimp rearing?
How to preserve Spinach, Lettuce and Greens for Shrimps?
TDS (Total Dissolved Solids) & It's importance in Shrimp Rearing
12G Long Mr. Aqua w/ 26W Compact Florescent Lighting - Too little or too much?
Calling out to ALL CRS keepers regarding pH, gH/kH, TDS, Water Temperatures & Changes

*Updates:* (click on any of the **UPDATE** below and it will take you to that exact post) :biggrin:

**UPDATE* Apr. 1:* :thumbsup:
95% H20 Change
Added: T5HO 6700K Bulb, Acrylic Lily Set, Weeping Moss, Taiwan Moss, Süßwassertang, Anubias Nana 'Petite', Java Fern, Blyxa Japonica, Rotala Verticillaris & Hygrophila Pinnatifida.
Removed: T5HO Pink Bulb & Eheim OutFlow & Inflow.

**UPDATE* Apr. 15: * :thumbsup:
70% H20 Change
Added: 5 Horned Nerites, Manzanita Driftwood, Needle Leaf Java Fern Amazon Frogbits, more Anubias Nana 'Petite' & BorenoWild Mineral Rock (60 grams).
Removed: Mini Submersible Pump (40 GPH), Rotala Verticillaris (Pogostemon erectus) & Java Fern (Microsorum pteropus).

**UPDATE* May 15: * :thumbsup:
20% H20 Change
Added: 18 PureRedLine (PRL) CRS
Removed: BorenoWild Mineral Rock (30 grams) & 2 Ottos

**UPDATE* Jun. 15: * :thumbsup:
0% H20 Change
Added: Lots of IAL and Cholla Wood, MP on SS Mesh and Fissidens on SS Mesh


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

How do you like the FishNeedIt fixture? I'm plannin to use one on my 20G.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> How do you like the FishNeedIt fixture? I'm plannin to use one on my 20G.


So far so good. Bought it as Brand New so we'll see how it'll do after awhile. When I upload pics later tonight you'll see :biggrin:


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

More start up pixs!


----------



## ANBU (Oct 7, 2011)

more updates please!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*Apr. 1st Update (95% WC)*

I drained the tank after 10 days of cycling in pure San Diego tap water and filled it with 100% RO water. Not much to say at this point other than waiting for the cycling to take its course and adding some more stuff to this tank :icon_mrgr

*Dosing Liquid Fert:*
SeaChem Flourish: Iron/Nitrogen/Phosphorus - Tu/Thur (Dosed as recommended)

*Apr. 1:*
Added T5HO 6700K Bulb, Acrylic Lily Set, Weeping Moss, Taiwan Moss, Süßwassertang, Anubias Nana 'Petite', Java Fern, Blyxa Japonica, Rotala Verticillaris & Hygrophila Pinnatifida.
Removed: T5HO Pink Bulb & Eheim OutFlow & Inflow.

*Before 95% H20 Change:*
* TDS: 300 ppm 
* Chlorine: 0
* Ammonia: 0
* Nitrate/Nitrite: 0 / 0
* pH: 8
* kH: 10 / gH: 10

*After 95% H20 Change:*
* TDS: 50 ppm 
* Chlorine: 0
* Ammonia: 0
* Nitrate/Nitrite: 0 / 0
* Temp: 68-72F
* pH: 6-6.5
* kH: 0 / gH: 2
* Lights on 8 hours per day (10:00AM-12:30AM) (3:00PM-5:30PM) & (8:30PM-11:30PM)


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*FTS as of Mar. 20th*


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

What kind of shrimp are going in here?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> What kind of shrimp are going in here?


Rili's
SS-SSS CRS
Panda F1 

:icon_mrgr


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Once you have your tank cycled, I can sell you some nice Rilis for cheap. My stock just had 100 or so babies. And my tank has other priorities. :hihi:


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Once you have your tank cycled, I can sell you some nice Rilis for cheap. My stock just had 100 or so babies. And my tank has other priorities. :hihi:


EDIT: Never bought the shrimps from jkan0228 in the end. Long story short, I went with another breeder and upgraded to Blue Rili instead. I couldn't be happier that I did.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

PM'd you


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

I should be able to add my "test group" of shrimps by the 4th week of this month yes?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

A month should be plenty of time for a nice bacterial colony to form and for tasty bits to be everywhere for shrimp.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*Look @ what I got from somewhatshocked!*

*The RAOK I won from somewhatshocked! :bounce: Thanks again Jake!
Such a wonderful package you sent me :icon_wink *



What a complete little package. The spoons are so unbelievably cute! :hihi:

This food is certainly ready for this tank once I started to add the first batch of shrimps which will began with Red Rilis


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Woo! Glad it arrived quickly.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Ya that's a nice package you won.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

GMYukonon24s said:


> Ya that's a nice package you won.


I know...and I can't WAIT to use it! This special package will only be for this tank since its "designated" for it. Lol. And I will certainly post updates on how the everything is going food-wise as well :hihi:


----------



## malady (Apr 6, 2012)

nice light!
where did you buy that from?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

malady said:


> nice light!
> where did you buy that from?


Thanks! I am not sure if I can post links from vendors but if you Google "FishNeedIt" it should link you to there. It works and looks good, I love it!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Looking good so far My.


----------



## idex (Apr 15, 2010)

Nice Looking... looking forward to seeing shrimp in there.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

h4n said:


> Looking good so far My.





idex said:


> Nice Looking... looking forward to seeing shrimp in there.


Thanks guys! I look forward to it as well


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Jeez that RAOK had a TON of food.... Good luck having your shrimp finish it before it goes bad :hihi:


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing the shrimp in their happy new home!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Jeez that RAOK had a TON of food.... Good luck having your shrimp finish it before it goes bad :hihi:


That is a lot, but I am expecting to have about 40 shrimps in this tank by the middle of May so the food should be consumed fairly fast


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*Apr. 15th Update (70% WC)*

I changed 70% of the RO water with aged RO water after 15 days of the initial RO water introduction. So far so good. Everything is growing well. The Blyxa recovered very quickly and growing new greener shoots. I believe this will be the first time I am actually successful at keeping Blyxa. Lol.

Can't wait to add Rili's on the 30th! :biggrin:

*Dosing Liquid Fert:*
SeaChem Flourish: Iron/Nitrogen/Phosphorus - Tu/Thur (Dosed as recommended)

*Apr. 15:*
Added: 5 Horned Nerites, Manzanita Driftwood, Needle Leaf Java Fern Amazon Frogbits, more Anubias Nana 'Petite' & BorenoWild Mineral Rock (60 grams).
Removed: Mini Submersible Pump (40 GPH), Rotala Verticillaris (Pogostemon erectus) & Java Fern (Microsorum pteropus).

*Before 70% H20 Change:*
* TDS: 100 ppm 
* Chlorine: 0
* Ammonia: 0
* Nitrate/Nitrite: 0 / 0
* pH: 6.5
* kH: 0 / gH: 2

*After 70% H20 Change:*
* TDS: 50 ppm 
* Chlorine: 0
* Ammonia: 0
* Nitrate/Nitrite: 0 / 0
* Temp: 68-72F
* pH: 6.5
* kH: 0 / gH: 1
* Lights on 8 hours per day (10:00AM-12:30AM) (3:00PM-5:30PM) & (8:30PM-11:30PM)


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Wool woop


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*FTS as of Apr. 1st*


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

sayurasem said:


> Wool woop


Wool woop? Lol


----------



## vincent201089 (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice and simple. Did you get the new water parameter yet?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

vincent201089 said:


> Nice and simple. Did you get the new water parameter yet?


Thanks! Here it is 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...mys-shrimp-tank-journal-mr-2.html#post1821575


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*Blue Rili's*

Here they are!

Acclimating...



In the tank, fighting with the otto's for food. This is Jake's Veggie. Can you see that one of the otto is sucking on the shrimpie's head? Lol.



4 Otto's in the Dish! What a feast!


----------



## golfwang (Nov 15, 2011)

Very nice tank setup you have here NeoShrimp, I'm new to soft water shrimp and want to start a CRS tank. I have setup almost identical to yours, but need to invest in RO Unit since the water in San Diego is pretty bad. If i were to run into any problems you can help me out?


----------



## VegasSurfer (Apr 17, 2011)

Great looking tank!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

golfwang said:


> Very nice tank setup you have here NeoShrimp, I'm new to soft water shrimp and want to start a CRS tank. I have setup almost identical to yours, but need to invest in RO Unit since the water in San Diego is pretty bad. If i were to run into any problems you can help me out?


Thank you. You bet! I am just one PM away if you need help 



VegasSurfer said:


> Great looking tank!


Thanks!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*Quick Update*

A quick picture update before a w/c full update on the 15th 

Current FTS:



Just out of the box: Benibachi shrimp qualified? :biggrin:





Just 1-2 hours in the tank:


----------



## binako (Aug 8, 2011)

Your scape looks great and your shrimp and otos are beautiful. I was holding off on ordering this tank for quite a while, because I couldn't decide what light fixture to use. I'm so glad I found this thread! I ordered the tank and FNI light last night. I'm so excited! 

Where did you order your shrimp, btw? Did you remove those orange fish?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

binako said:


> Your scape looks great and your shrimp and otos are beautiful. I was holding off on ordering this tank for quite a while, because I couldn't decide what light fixture to use. I'm so glad I found this thread! I ordered the tank and FNI light last night. I'm so excited!
> 
> Where did you order your shrimp, btw? Did you remove those orange fish?


Thank you! Its a really nice sized tank to be able to do lots of design with it. I find it easiest to keep it simple  

The goldfishies are long gone :biggrin:


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*May. 15th Update (20% WC)*

*FTS as of Apr. 15th*


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*May. 15th Update (20% WC)*

20% WC with aged RO water. This will be the last big water change unless something weird happens (and I hope not) :biggrin: The remaining of my WC's will be just 10% or just top offs. Growth is picking up well. The Blyxa is growing very well, first time I am able to grow Blyxa. Yaaa!!! Everyone is happy and getting along.

kH went from 0 to about 1.5/2. Did not add anything weird since then other than the BorenoWild Mineral Rock and EbiKen Shou. I think the Mineral Rock is making the kH go up. Took out 30grams to see if anything changes. If not the next WC I'll remove one Ebiken Shou then 

*Dosing Liquid Fert:*
SeaChem Comprehensive - 1ml (Friday of every week).

*May 15:*
Added: 18 PureRedLine (PRL) CRS
Removed: BorenoWild Mineral Rock (30 grams) & 2 Ottos

*Before 20% H20 Change:*
* TDS: 135 ppm 
* Chlorine: 0
* Ammonia: 0
* Nitrate/Nitrite: 0 / 0
* pH: 6.5
* kH: 0 / gH: 2

*After 20% H20 Change:*
* TDS: 175 ppm (Remineralized RO with Fluval Mineral Supplements)
* Chlorine: 0
* Ammonia: 0
* Nitrate/Nitrite: 0 / 0
* Temp: 72-75F
* pH: 6.5
* kH: 1.5 / gH: 5
* Lights on 8 hours per day (10:00AM-12:30AM) (3:00PM-5:30PM) & (8:30PM-11:30PM)


----------



## golfwang (Nov 15, 2011)

Great update! Can't wait to see baby PRL's  happy shrimping!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

golfwang said:


> Great update! Can't wait to see baby PRL's  happy shrimping!


Thanks! Got a momma CRS already


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

UPDATE will be posted tonight


----------



## SimonC (Jul 22, 2011)

Good stuff NeoShrimp looks nice. I like your light cycle too that will be great for minimizing/ interrupting the algae blooms and growth etc.


----------



## s thomas (May 16, 2012)

Looking forward to more of this, thanks for all the beginner links at the start of this journal, too 

Subscribed


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*June. 15th Update*

No WC since last the update, only top offs  Growth is picking up well. The Blyxa is growing well and staying small. Got very pointy and narrow leaves so I am very happy with its look. 

Looks very much like a shrimp tank now with lots of cholla wood and indian almond leaves :biggrin: Since I added the custom made cholla wood pieces, the shrimps have been more active, going in and out of the tubes more and chasing each other around. I think its so neat how much of an impact it is 

kH had been staying at 0 since the last update. Removing 30 grams of the BorenoWild Mineral Rock did help so I am happy! :bounce:

*Dosing Liquid Fert:*
SeaChem Comprehensive - 1ml (Wed. of every week).

*June 15:*
Added: Lots of IAL and Cholla Wood, MP on SS Mesh and Fissidens on SS Mesh.

*No water change, only top offs:*
* TDS: 180 ppm 
* Chlorine: 0
* Ammonia: 0
* Nitrate/Nitrite: 0 / 0
* pH: 6.5
* kH: 0 / gH: 5
* Temp: 70-74F
* Lights on 8 hours per day (10:00AM-12:30AM) (3:00PM-5:30PM) & (8:30PM-11:30PM)
* Moonlight LED (12:30PM - 6:30AM)


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*FTS as of May 15th*


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Good scape


----------



## deleted_user_17 (Jun 14, 2012)

Love this


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*Baby PRL Shrimplets!!! *

Finally I got baby PURE RED LINES!!! 

Could only take a picture of this one since he/she is closer to the front. My camera phone can't catch images of them further in on the leaves. When they grow up I'll take better pictures. I AM SO HAPPY!!! :bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

congrats!


----------



## s thomas (May 16, 2012)

Congrats on the babies!

What's your plan for the fissedens and MP?

Loving this scape


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

sayurasem said:


> congrats!


Thank you! Wish me luck on these 



s thomas said:


> Congrats on the babies!
> 
> What's your plan for the fissedens and MP?
> 
> Loving this scape


I am going to grow them out in this tank. Once they get long enough to trim, I will trim it and keep retying it to more 2"x2" SS mesh pieces until I get I really nice sized lawn growing at the edges of the tank. I noticed baby shrimps love picking on it so I am sure it's a great way to keep my babies happy


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Neo,

Just wanted to say I'm loving this tank. I came for the JPRL shrimplets, stayed for the tank. I'm subscribed so I can follow you for updates. 

Just wanted to ask you how you manager to get such good growth. I notice this tank is Akadama which doesn't contain much nutrients as ADA ASI. Also, I saw that you have/had a diffuser inside the tank. Are you still injecting CO2 or did you take it out?

-Thai


----------



## golfwang (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey NeoShrimp, I was wondering where you got your acrylic lily pipe?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

ch3fb0yrdee said:


> Hi Neo,
> 
> Just wanted to say I'm loving this tank. I came for the JPRL shrimplets, stayed for the tank. I'm subscribed so I can follow you for updates.
> 
> ...


I only injected CO2 for the first few weeks to get the plants settled. Took them out and just dosed 1ml weekly of the Comprehensive. So far everything is perfectly healthy and growing really well 



golfwang said:


> Hey NeoShrimp, I was wondering where you got your acrylic lily pipe?


I won them on a RAOK


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*My Pure Red Line Babies. I can finally see them!!! *

*PRL Babies!!!* About a week old :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very beautiful scape, congrats on the babies


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Very beautiful scape, congrats on the babies


Thank you! They are my gems right now :biggrin:


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

Very nice, your fish didn't eat or go after the baby shrimps?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

KenRC51 said:


> Very nice, your fish didn't eat or go after the baby shrimps?


I only have 2 Ottos in there no. So far haven't seen any aggression other than the fact that they try to hog all the food during mealtimes but the shrimps are smart enough now to run off with it


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey! Nice tank!

To improve mechanical filtration, I would start by replacing that Stainless steel mesh by a fluval intake sponge but if restricts the flow to much then not.

Try that out, the other option is a planted HOB with a purigen baggy or a silent air pump powering a sponge filter. 

How is your surface agitation?


----------



## Mr. Fish (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice setup.. I dont really care for shrimp that much but this thread kept me interested the whole way thru.. nice work


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

pejerrey said:


> Hey! Nice tank!
> 
> To improve mechanical filtration, I would start by replacing that Stainless steel mesh by a fluval intake sponge but if restricts the flow to much then not.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Yes I was thinking the same thing. Perhaps 1 SS just for the flow all around and 1 Sponge for mechanical 



Mr. Fish said:


> Nice setup.. I dont really care for shrimp that much but this thread kept me interested the whole way thru.. nice work


Thanks!


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Love the scape!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Betta Maniac said:


> Love the scape!


Thank you


----------



## idex (Apr 15, 2010)

Update?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Lol. This tank was broken down and sold at least 3-4 months ago


----------



## tizzite (Mar 28, 2010)

This tank is gone? Sad day. Do you have another in progress? Your info links in the first post is really helpful btw. Did you use a stainless steel screen on your inlet lily pipe? I think that's what it is but I can't tell.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

tizzite said:


> This tank is gone? Sad day. Do you have another in progress? Your info links in the first post is really helpful btw. Did you use a stainless steel screen on your inlet lily pipe? I think that's what it is but I can't tell.


Thanks! Yes I miss it. No tanks for me ATM. Just shrimps I bought to put in with my bf's tanks, but none for me until I get to Pharmacy school and settle down  Even then it'll be a small one, 5 gallons max. Something I can maintain easily and can move around easily 

Yes I did use a stainless steel screen on my inlet lily pipe. Wouldn't go on without using one ever! :hihi:


----------



## Asu1776 (Mar 5, 2013)

Awesome tank you have here! I have a 3 gallon tank that I'm setting up and it looks kind of similar to yours with the branches and java fern. I plan on putting in some CRS shrimp in it, so subscribing here to see how your progress goes and things I can watch out for.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Asu1776 said:


> Awesome tank you have here! I have a 3 gallon tank that I'm setting up and it looks kind of similar to yours with the branches and java fern. I plan on putting in some CRS shrimp in it, so subscribing here to see how your progress goes and things I can watch out for.


Thank you. Would love to see your setup!


----------



## FishieNewbie (Jun 4, 2014)

Really like the look of your tank. Super cool. What type of plant is that on the left and right side of the driftwood?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

FishieNewbie said:


> Really like the look of your tank. Super cool. What type of plant is that on the left and right side of the driftwood?


Thank you. Those are Mini Pellias. Slow growers but very pretty!


----------

